# How many R34 GTR's were built



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

...As the title says, does any1 know?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

12,175


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Tony are you implying GTR's only or the whole range of GTR's?

Gerry


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Gez, i guess you mean "only GTRs or whole range of SKYLINES" or "only R34GTRs or whole range of GTRs"

R32GTR---

Total Production: 43,934 
GT-R- 40,390 
Vspec- 1,453 
VspecII- 1,303 
Nismo- 560 
N1- 228 

Built per year---

1989- 4,555
1990- 8,426 
1991- 7,081 
1992- 7,961 
1993- 6,204 
1994- 7,465 

R33GTR---

Total Production: 16,520 

GT-R- 9,871 
Vspec- 6,551

Built per year---

1995- 8,446 
1996- 4,093 
1997- 2,708 
1998- 1,175 

R34GTR---

Total Production: 12,175 
Standard - 3,962 
Vspec/Vspec2/Mspec/Nur - 7,338 
N1 - 45 

Built per year---

1999 - 5536
2000 - 1859
2001 - 2197
2002 - 1775
2003 - 2

And for R32, R33, and R34, there were foooookin tons of non GTR versions made, esp R32s.

Makes me kinda appreciate how rare my old 3door Cossie was, only made 5000 of them, well 500 of them was taken to make the RS500s from (Alledgedly, ok, ive forgot, lol)


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Cheers guys  .

Tony


----------

